# RPG-Game gesucht.



## BlackAir (2. Dezember 2012)

Huhu Leute,

es ist mal wieder so weit, Weinachten steht vor der Tür, dank dem Festes, will ich mir nun mal wieder was zum zocken suchen 

Ich suche direkt nach einem Action RPG, das in Richtung 

- Skyrim
- Kingdom of Amular: Reckoning
- Dragon Age 

Also, Magische Wesen, Zauberei, Schwerter etc 

Was mir aber vorallem Wichtig ist, die Story.

Aber soll auch kein 2D Spiel sein.

Hoffe ich könnt mir helfen. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Ich00 (2. Dezember 2012)

Story ist bei den meisten RPGs leider etwas zu schwach ausgeprägt, das einzige aktuelle RPG mit einer guten Story ist The Witcher 2.
Ansonsten musst du dir mal Fable TLC und Risen/Risen 2 anschauen.


----------



## Schkaff (3. Dezember 2012)

nach deiner beschreibung zu urteilen, ist "Dark Souls - Prepare to die EDITION" nahezu prädestiniert dafür. Nur im punkto story musst du gerade am anfang "abstriche" machen, da sich diese erst einem im (mehrmaligen) Spielverlauf richtig erschließt. abstriche in krähenfüße gesetzt, da diese eig ganz gut ist, nur wiegesagt am anfang blickst man kaum durch was man eig machen soll und warum. Dafür packt einen dies umglaubliche Atmosphäre!! im laufe des spiels erfährst du an den verschiedensten ecken informationen darüber, warum charakter A z.b. so handelt. Es ist auch kein klassisches "quest à la bringe 10 hölzer von a nach b" sondern ein wie du wolltest etwas actionlastiges games, welches abgesehen davon alle anderen Elemente in Perfektion präsentiert. Waffen, Zauber, Fernkampf v.A. das KAMPFSYSTEM ist das beste was mir untern hut gekommen ist. sehr ausgetüftelt und clever. kein stupides klicken mehr um zu gewinnen. zu beachten wäre, dass obwohl es open world ist, es nicht soo open wie skyrim z.b. ist, wo du jeden mm² betreten kannst. lass dich aber davon nicht abschrecken würde es in anbetracht der bereits genannten spiele vorm vorigen post an 1. stelle setzen. (eigentlich könnte dein text als beschreibung für dark souls durchgehen^^ passt wie die faust aufs auge. drachen usw. gibbets da auch genug)

Es ist mit diablo2 und gothic2 das beste rpg was ich jemals gespielt hatte. dachte schon spiele solchen kalibers seien ausgestorben. 
ich kann es dir nur ans herz legen!

hiermal der sammelthread, zieh dir da die trailer rein und lass die überzeugen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rollenspiele-und-adventures/241717-sammelthread-dark-souls.html


----------



## OctoCore (3. Dezember 2012)

Venetica auf der aktuellen Heft-DVD der PCGH ist ein schönes Action-RPG - guckst du >hier<. 
Die Spielmechanik ist ähnlich Gothic - nur hat die weibliche Heldin einen wirklich attraktiveren Hüftschwung als der namenlose Gothic-Held, wenn man sie durch die Botanik laufen lässt. 
Das Setting ist allerdings völlig anders - keine Orcs! 
Eben das mittelalterliche Venedig - Intrigen, Finsterlinge, Magie, Abenteuer zu Wasser, zu Lande und auf den venezianischen Dächern werden geboten.

Mal ein paar nicht geschönte (aber geschrumpfte) Screenshots:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackAir (3. Dezember 2012)

Das einzige Spiel was mich bisher angesprochen hat war Dark Soul, die anderen Spiele sprechen mir nicht so zu.

Ne Frage zu The Witcher 2, ist es an den ersten Teil gebunden? Ich habe den ersten Teil zur Hälfte gespielt und es dann abgerochen weils mir einfach zu langweilig wurde. 

Würde mich um noch mehr Vorschläge freuen.


----------



## Ich00 (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe nur den 2ten Teil gespielt und konnte trotzdessen den größten Teil verstehen. Aber wenn dir der erste Teil zu langweilig war, kann es sein, dass dir der 2te auch nicht gefällt (kenne den ersten jedoch nicht).
Dark Souls ist nicht jedermanns Sache, man muss Spaß dran haben den Kampf gegen einen Gegner auch noch nach dem 100. Tod zu wiederholen.
Kann Dark Souls aber auch nur weiterempfehlen, denn durch dieses einzigartige Mehrspielersystem gibt dieses Spiel einfach eine einzigartige Athmosphäre.

Anonsten fällt mir noch Overlord II ein. 
Wenn du actionreichere Games magst und nen 360Pad besitzt kannste dir auch mal Darksiders II anschauen


----------



## BlackAir (3. Dezember 2012)

In der Tat besitze ich ein 360-Controller und Darksiders 2 ist ein Pflichtkauf für mich gewesen, da ich auf den ersten Teil total angefahren bin.
Der 1. Teil von The Wichter ist mir langweilig geworden, weil das Kampfsystem einfach zu Öde für mich war.


----------



## Ich00 (3. Dezember 2012)

das Kampfsystem hat mir bei dem 2ten Teil auch nicht gefallen, ich war nur beeindruckt von den Charakteren und der Welt.

Naja wenn du nen 360 Pad besitzt musst du dir unbedingt mal Batman Arkham Asylum anschauen. Assassin´s creed wirst du sicher schon besitzen.


----------



## BlackAir (3. Dezember 2012)

Batman Arkham Asylum hab ich ebenfalls schon durchgespielt.

Assassins Creed hab ich auch ebenfalls alle. ACII sogar in der Freedom Edition gegönnt.


----------

